# How did you take your new pup home from the breeder?



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

My daughter and I are picking our new pup next month and I was wondering the best way to take our pup home. 

I have a 4 door Nissan Altima, so not much room for a metal crate. I bought a harness, but he'll need a few weeks to grow into it. My daughter wants to take him home in her lap, but I'm guessing we won't make it far until she's asking me to take the shark off her lap if we try  It's about an hour and a half drive home. 

I hate to spend the money for a plastic crate that he will only fit in for a few weeks, but if it's the best way, then I'll do it.

Thoughts or suggestions? I could always buy a smaller harness, which would be more economical, but I'm not sure even the smallest would fit an 8 week old pup.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

we had a 4 hour drive. he rode on my wife's lap the whole way...and puked on her hahahaha.... very funny for me. well until i had to clean it out of the car

we brought a blanket for him and a chew toy along with collar and leash for bathroom breaks.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Get a small plastic crate - it will run 30-40$. Puppies vomit, soil themselves, drool etc. You will need the crate to transport him to the vet for shots (unless you plan to do them at home). Bring towels or paper towels for any accidents along the way.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lap and seat is fine...we picked ours up from 5 hours away. Took a break at 2.5 hours at a rest stop to let him potty. My girlfriend sat in the back with him and let him get used to her and the fact that we just took him away from everything he's ever known lol. Is the breeder providing a collar? Just bring along the leash you plan to use...trust me this dog isn't going to get far if you let it out at a rest stop anyways. Also bring a dish for water so that you can give it some during the stop (we forgot one and had to use a plastic top from a paper cup).

He probably won't bite much unless she really riles him up. Probably be a little freaked out about the situation. If anything just bring a toy you plan on redirecting with anyways and start training in the car.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What ever you do, bring some extr towels to clean up any mess you pup might make. My guy puked not 5 miles into our trip home.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

puking seems to be a common theme lol. probably since it's likely their 1st or maybe 2nd car ride ever


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Had a 2.5 hour drive home for both my puppies - held them in a blanket on my lap the whole way.  Def. bring extra towels incase they get car sick though!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I see small airline kennels at garage sales, flea markets, etc all the time. Cheap. I'd look for one of those first. Or borrow one. Failing that, take some plastic sheeting and lots of towels because it is rare for a pup to get thru his first car ride without leaking from both ends. Don't sit in the front seat with the pup in your lap. Even in a minor accident, if the airbags go off, it will kill the puppy. He will be better off in a crate, on the floor or on a lap in the back seat. Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks.

As long as he's not going to gnaw her arm off, I think my daughter would love to hold him in a blanket on the way home. I was just worried about the nipping, but figured he would be in a "what is happening" stage and calm. I'll tell my goofball about the throwing up, but don't think she'll mind 

I'll definitely bring a toy, some water, paper towels and a collar/leash just in case we stop. It's only an hour and a half drive, but better to be prepared!

As far as the vet, I'm hoping he grows into the car harness I purchased by the time he has an appointment. What are your thoughts on a smaller harness to use instead of a plastic crate? After his first week at home, I will be taking him out to socialize a few times a week.

Also, Does anyone have a similar car and know what kind of plastic crate will fit in it? (Nissan Altima)

Thanks again!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Marnie, I bought a seat cover for the pack seat already  So I'm covered there. I plan on having him in a harness quite a bit (rather than a crate).


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I would even look on Craigslist for a small plastic carrier. I see lots of them on there all the time. Also, if you did find one be sure to use a bleach/water solution to clean it before putting the puppy in it.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

My first and second dog all puked on the way home so I second or third the thought of investing a plastic crate or borrowing one along with blankets, paper towels, etc. When I picked up my current dog she didn't puke until we drove up on the driveway. Ironically she puked on the stuffed toy that the breeder gave us with her litter mate's scent. 

Or, get two cardboard box and cut out one side of it as if it was half a plastic crate. I say two because in case the puppy pukes, you can just throw the box away and just keep on driving with the puppy in the second cardboard box. 

And drive carefully. Accidents do happen so the cardboard box won't be ideal but it works in the interim.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a 12 hour drive home with my new pup, if I wouldn't have had the crate, it would not have gone over so well.

You can check your local papers, facebook buy/sell pages, craigslist, or even ask other family members - I am sure you can find a small crate for as little as $15 or free if you can borrow it for a few months. 

It can sit on the back seat beside your daughter so she can see the puppy and interact without the puppy having free reign of the vehicle.

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think any GSD sized crate will fit...your car just isn't square enough. I have a metal (foldable) 36" crate in my MINI Cooper, but I removed the rear seats and my car is square lol.

Harness is great...but annoying to use. As long as ours stayed small he rode on a lap.

I suggest not buying a second hand crate...there are dog diseases (like parvo) that can live for months and even years. If you do purchase one...soak it in bleach for a while to make sure it kills anything that could possibly be on there.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I took my puppies home in a 24" plastic kennel cab that is $30 brand new on Amazon. You do not need an adult sized GSD crate for a little puppy.

Pan riding home on top of Coke (took all my dogs along since it was a very long day!)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wouldn't a larger cat carrier work?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ask the breeder if they have car-acclimated the puppies. If not, you'll want to get a crate.

I personally would not buy a used crate for a young puppy. Unless you have the right items at home you risk exposing the puppy to viruses - something that could be deadly at that young age.

Personally, I would go buy a small carrier and once the puppy has outgrown it I would either store it for my next puppy (you can't have just ONE GSD  ) or donate it to a local rescue or shelter.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Talking about diseases.. I wouldn't let a pup that age out at a rest stop, either. Grim came in a kennel by plane. He stayed in the kennel until we were home. The breeder had shredded paper in the kennel if he had to go during the plane ride. I'd use a kennel. That way, if the pup has to go... it can do so without fear of picking anything up inside the kennel. Thankfully, Grim was never car sick. I was told when I picked him up at the airport, though, that he'd been "whining for me" since he arrived!  Every single person (employees and non-employees) were just taken with him. One employee told me she'd been back there often to talk to him and keep him company since he got there. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have always held my puppies when I get a new one, never had one puke or poop on me, (guess I'm lucky!)..I think it's a good "bonding" experience..

However, I'm not sure I'd want my 4 yr old holding a puppy, with only you, the driver in the car, what if your on the highway and something happens? how are you going to intervene/help her out??

I'm with the get a small crate, have her ride in the back seat with puppy in the crate next to her


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Akina rode the whole way home (11ish hours) in the passenger seat. No problems. She whined and I would stop to potty her.

I did have chewies and toys but she mostly slept.

The Fox was only an hour drive from the airport and she rode in a crate right next to the seat so that we could pet her. No problems there either.

Neither vomited.... thankfully!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl was delivered to my door. She rode in a crate in the back of an SUV.


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your new pup!!!! 
I would definitely recommend a crate. My little guy pooped 2 times on the ride home. I was glad he was in a crate and not on my car seat!!! I also had a hour and a half ride home from the breeder. 
Like one of the others said a cardboard box may work. And make sure you take plenty of paper towels in case he does have an accident. 
Good luck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm really excited  

Thanks Liesje for the photo and telling me the size. I'm going to buy a new crate (over protective dad , but wanted to find one that I could use for him for a month or so and then start using the car harness. I'll donate it as soon as he outgrows it. It looks like your pup fit comfortable in a 24" and I should be able to fit that in my back seat next to my daughter no problem.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

may not be the best way, but wrapped in a towel on my wife's lap, for the ride home.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Took Abby home in a crate. He threw up 2-3 times. 
She stayed car-shy for a few weeks but grew out of it quickly.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Did the plastic crate too, but ended up leaving open because she did great on the ride home. She did so good we decided to extend the drive and head to Fayetteville to visit my brother. I'm really excited for you! I've had all positives from AK9 and absolutely no negatives. We were out and driving the next day too.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Gowen, hoping I have the same experiences  

I just ordered a 24" plastic crate, figured i'll use it until he outgrows it. I probably let my daughter hold him on the way home and if need be, can put him in the crate.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

She ended up loving that crate. It was unfortunate she grew out of it because she loved to sleep in it. She doesn't mind her wire crate but doesn't sleep in it nor does she spend any time in it when not required, unlike her plastic one. I, for fun, got it out of the attic to see what she would do and she went directly in and tried to lay down. Her front legs and head was about all that fit.

Here is the last night she slept in it.









The next day...


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's cute. That picture of her on her back is adorable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I got a used vari-kennel from my sister and it fit Karlo til he was 3 months old. It was a great bedroom crate. CL has them often and you can sell it right back on CL after pup outgrows it(I donated mine to K's breeder when a litter of 12 came along!) Disinfecting it is a must, but no reason not to go used.


> fit comfortable in a 24" and I should be able to fit that in my back seat next to my daughter no problem.


My daughter went with me to pick up K, she never put him in his crate, sat in the backseat of the truck and cradled him in her lap. On the way home a really nasty rain storm hit. It was like a white out snow storm visability of 0. We pulled over on the highway and Karlo slept thru the noise of the wind, thunder and rain pounding down on the truck. When we got home, still pouring so he went 5 hours with no potty break. Only 2 accidents his whole puppyhood, his breeder did such a great job training the litter to go outside and individually crating them often, helped ease the transition into his new home.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we met the pup at the airport. we brought paper towels,
bath towels and a few gallons of water with us. clean
up wasn't necessary. my GF held the puppy on the way
home. he resisted a little then he fell asleep. it was a
1&1/2 hour ride home.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

Haven't picked him up yet, but nervous about the 10 hour drive. 

Thinking about renting a SUV or mini van to give him some room to roam instead of driving our Civic.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

For that long a trip - the family will be more comfortable in an SUV or a van!!!! And safer (yes - I am now officially PARANOID about small cars!!!) Puppy should still be in a crate as it will sleep alot on the drive...but can come out for breaks or to visit....

Lee


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, 10 hours is a long drive  I agree with Lee, think you guys would be more comfortable, but the pup will mostly likely sleep most of the time. It will be a good way to get him accustomed to being in the car though!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I got lucky in that my neighbors had a plastic crate. It wasn't huge but perfect for an 8 week old puppy.

Maybe you can see if you can borrow one from someone. Maybe even your vet might have one you can borrow.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

The 48" crate I ordered came yesterday, but I ordered the wrong one... it was the single, not the double door, which I need. So I returned that and ordered another one. When I placed the order, I ordered a 24" Petmate carrier for $31. I figured it will be a month or so until he grows into his safety harness and I plan on socializing him frequently, so it will be used a bit the first month, after that, I'll just put it up on Craigslist or store it for my next puppy  

I've been checking Craiglist in my area for larger metal crates and also carriers, but haven't been much at all... and, being an over protective dad, the though of putting Maximus in a crate that has been used for who knows what, would really bother me.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I will be interested to hear how your puppy adjusts to a safety harness. I have never used one and just have images of grinning puppy climbing into the front seat after a full-on chew fest.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to rent a mini van or SUV. Mostly for the room, but also to save the mileage on our vehicle.

I figure if we stop every 3 hours or so and take a break, it'll be ok for all of us.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy came home on my son's lap. 

I do restrain her, now, however, but she was such a tiny little thing back then...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD was on my my lap when a friend drove. He was fine. His breeder had taken the pups for car rides to prepare and they were crate trained. It is hard for a pup to leave everything behind and be put in a crate if he has never been in one. At least sit on the backseat next to the crate if you use one so you can be there for him. On a long trip get out every hour.
Before you leave with the pup, let the engine idle for a while to get him comfortable before you start driving. I fyou have to feed him, small meals frequently to limit vomiting and getting car sick. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mog said:


> As long as he's not going to gnaw her arm off, I think my daughter would love to hold him in a blanket on the way home. I was just worried about the nipping, but figured he would be in a "what is happening" stage and calm. I'll tell my goofball about the throwing up, but don't think she'll mind


I would be more concerned about the airbag if she's sitting in the front seat. Even a minor collision could cause it to deploy, and although the people would be fine, it could kill a puppy. The back seat is safer than the front seat, but a crate is best. 

We had a 10 hour drive home from Oregon with Dena, and I sat in the back seat next to her crate while my husband drove. We flew up, rented a car, and drove home to avoid a 20 hour round trip. Tom has relatives in the area, less than an hour away from the breeder, so we spent the night with them. It worked out to be cheaper to ship the crate to the breeder via UPS than it did to bring it with us as excess baggage, so that's what I did. It was ready and waiting for us when we got there.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

2 hours on my wife's lap in the passenger seat wrapped in a towel.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't use crates to transport my dogs anywhere, so Recon came home with me on the 2 hour ride, cuddled into my lap while my aunt drove. 

Frag just laid in the back seat at 12 weeks old on a new dog bed we got for him, for the hour drive home.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

My little one is 4, so she'll be in the back seat in her car seat. I think she'll be fine as long as he behaves on the way home. I'll have the create just in case


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

We had over a two hour drive to bring our little guy home. I had a little blanket on my lap, he just snuggled up and didn't move the entire ride home. My husband stopped for coffee and he didn't even wake up. Good luck with your pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Leo laid in a blanket on the passenger seat for the 1 hour car ride, he was yelping for at least half of it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Small plastic crate; used it for housebreaking. Actually went throught a small and medium plastic crate before the final crate. You break them down and put them in the attic for the next puppy. Lifetime investment.

We had a 10 hour drive. I had a chewy he liked from the breeder and we made a few stops along the way at "non doggy" stop areas.

I am not thinking a four year old holding a puppy is going to work out at all. Puppy will be squirmy probably get dropped, will nip at the child etc. We got one puppy when my oldest was 3, another when she was 7 and her sister was 4, and of course more later. Even then we just did the crate on the seat between the kids.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn sat on my lap while the Hubby drove. We were only two hours away from the breeder, so it wasn't that bad. We had knitted up a blanket and gave it to the breeder, so it had his litter mates' scent on it as well a mum and dad, so that's what he slept on. We had a small carrier that our other dog was shipped in as a puppy just in case he got fidgety or cranky, but he did just fine.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona sat on my lap while my mom drove the whole 2 miles home from the breeder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I held him on my lap (in the back seat) all the way home. He drifted right off to sleep.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

First puppy - a 45 minute ride in the car with me.
Second puppy - a two hour drive in the cab of a truck with me (and a harness on her so that I could drive.)
Third puppy - a three day drive in the cab of a truck with me and second puppy who was by then 3 yo.
Fourth puppy - in a soft crate under the airline seat in front of me as carryon luggage.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Picked her up from the airport, took her out of the crate in the back seat because it was teetering and making her nervous, spread a towel on my legs and let her rest her head there. i fed her boiled chicken, very tiny pieces. We only had a 20 minute car ride but she didn't puke and was much more relaxed in a lap instead of the wobbly crate.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

chicagojosh said:


> puking seems to be a common theme lol. probably since it's likely their 1st or maybe 2nd car ride ever


Yep, Nita did the same thing on our girls (daughter and her BFF) on her ride home too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta rode on my friends lap on the way home. 6 hour round trip. She didn't get car sick until the NEXT ride we took to make sure we have a properly fitted collar. lol. thankfully she outgrew the car sickness.


----------



## BUS33 (Feb 4, 2013)

I lucked out yesterday. I picked my pup up in Colorado from Iowa. I was alone and started with the kennel but he whined and whined. So, seeing a 7 hour drive, I gave in and put him in my lap. He slept like a log for 2 hour intervals and went took a good bathroom/stretch break in between. No puke, slobber, pee, or poop in the car!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely lucky Bus! Especially for a 7 hour trip. Sleeping and puking seem to be the norm though  I already informed my daughter on what to expect, she's fine with it! As long as I bring an extra blanket so we can change it if needed... lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if you don't want to buy that puppy crate, a laundry basket with towels will make a napping spot as well....

Lee


----------

